# HELP MY NAME HAS CHANGED AND MY PICS GONE



## ANT

I'm now 270TTS and ANT has gone and so has my pic. Got to go to work now but can anyone help!!!!!!  
ANT


----------



## scoTTy

I moved it here to make it easier for the admins to find any faults/errors that people come across. :?


----------



## ANT

Thanks Scotty but can someone please sort this out for me!!!!!


----------



## scoTTy

It's only something an administrator can do. Moderators only have access to forums and posts.

I'm sure they'll be here once they're drowned themselves in beer or caught up on their sleep. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

My ID has now changed from W7 PMC to W7_PMC :shock:

Took ages for me to work out what i was doing wrong, as i could not log in using W7 PMC which was my old ID. I now have 7 different logins on the autologin drop down, with all the available combinations of W7 PMC & W7_PMC being the last one i tried.

Any chance of fixing this & when done, how can i reset the autologin so only the correct login appears?

Just noticed that my sig pic has vanished along with the text & my mini sig pic.

Cheers.


----------



## Jae

Sorted


----------



## ANT

Jae,
WOW that was quick!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: Thanks Bud! 
ANT


----------



## jgoodman00

W7_PMC said:


> Any chance of fixing this & when done, how can i reset the autologin so only the correct login appears?


Do you mean the name autocorrect feature which remembers search terms & logins etc? If so, it can be cleared in Tools-Internet Options-Content-AutoComplete...


----------



## KevinST

W7_PMC said:


> My ID has now changed from W7 PMC to W7_PMC :shock:
> 
> Took ages for me to work out what i was doing wrong, as i could not log in using W7 PMC which was my old ID. I now have 7 different logins on the autologin drop down, with all the available combinations of W7 PMC & W7_PMC being the last one i tried.
> 
> Any chance of fixing this & when done, how can i reset the autologin so only the correct login appears?
> 
> Just noticed that my sig pic has vanished along with the text & my mini sig pic.
> 
> Cheers.


Paul - your *login *on the old system was W7_PMC, the sceen name was W7 PMC (note additional _ on login !!).

I can change your login on this system to *W7 PMC *if you want - let me know.


----------



## NickP

Can you change mine from NP back to NickP ?


----------



## KevinST

NP said:


> Can you change mine from NP back to NickP ?


Next time you log in you'll need to use NickP... do _not _complain that you can't login with NP !! :roll: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

KevinST said:


> W7_PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ID has now changed from W7 PMC to W7_PMC :shock:
> 
> Took ages for me to work out what i was doing wrong, as i could not log in using W7 PMC which was my old ID. I now have 7 different logins on the autologin drop down, with all the available combinations of W7 PMC & W7_PMC being the last one i tried.
> 
> Any chance of fixing this & when done, how can i reset the autologin so only the correct login appears?
> 
> Just noticed that my sig pic has vanished along with the text & my mini sig pic.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Kev,
> 
> Please could you change it to W7 PMC
> 
> Any news on the sig pic issues? I've looked in my profile & sig pic is enabled & the correct information is in the sig pic box, but nothing is coming up on my posts. Both the main sig pic & the little pic to the left are not showing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul - your *login *on the old system was W7_PMC, the sceen name was W7 PMC (note additional _ on login !!).
> 
> I can change your login on this system to *W7 PMC *if you want - let me know.
Click to expand...


----------



## W7 PMC

Looks like the sig pic issue is fixed  , although for some reason its saying my previous avitar pic is now too large (i'll try to fix this).

Please can you just revert my login to W7 PMC?

Ta.


----------



## KevinST

Changed to W7 PMC... you won't be able to login as W7_PMC any more.


----------



## W7 PMC

Cheers


----------



## R6B TT

Kev
Can you change me back to R6B TT please ?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## KevinST

R6B TT said:


> Kev
> Can you change me back to R6B TT please ?
> Thanks
> Rob


Done - your username is now: *R6B TT*


----------



## Block

err how come my sig pic dont work?
can someone help me!


----------



## KevinST

Block said:


> err how come my sig pic dont work?
> can someone help me!


Your answer is in the first post !! :wink:


----------



## ANT

I still can't post a pic on the left for some reason.

KevST please answer your emails !!!!! :? I am unable to upload an Avatar from my computer or from a url.

Jae has kindly sorted the name issue.  He does answer his :wink:

ANT


----------



## KevinST

ANT said:


> I still can't post a pic on the left for some reason.
> 
> KevST please answer your emails !!!!! :? I am unable to upload an Avatar from my computer or from a url.
> 
> Jae has kindly sorted the name issue.  He does answer his :wink:
> 
> ANT


Have you any idea how many emails I've had since this migration??? any idea how many times I posted a request on the old site that anyone who had changed their screen name that they contact me before the migration ??? :roll: 
Anyway, what's the issue with avatars? what error message do you get coming up when you try to upload the image?


----------



## ANT

Dear KevinST, I know you are busy and thanks for getting back to me but must be a sign that the forum is so excellent. I hope it gets a little easier soon for you. I did send a couple of instant messages in December and January and an email but got no reply regarding my profile, I was referred to you by Don't I recognise you. So I am sorry to bother you but I really enjoy the forum and would like to use it to the full.

It was regarding not being able to change my profile name of 270TTS to ANT which Jae has now sorted out. However now I am unable to post an image to the left or even access my details on the members page.

When I try to access my member list profile I am getting this message

'You are not authorized to view this page'

I hope you can help. Sorry I haven't come back to you sooner but we have just had to put our St Bernard dog to sleep.NOT A GOOD DAY!!!!!!!!!

ANT


----------



## KevinST

osrry to hear about your dog  as an aowner of 2 dogs I know how difficult that is.

I can't understand why you're getting 'You are not authorized to view this page' when you try to access your profile using the profile link above. The only thing I can think of is that your browser isn't keeping the cookies correctly (a cookie is stored on your machine, when you click on the profile link then the cookie is checked for your user ID).
If you click the "home" hotlink above, do you see the flameroom forum in the list of forums??


----------



## ANT

Thanks for the sympathy! getting rid of a 14 stone dog has been a little traumatic this morning but hey I guess that's life.

Anyway on to my forum problems
when I try to 'Upload Avatar from your machine' it will not work and if I 'upload Avatar from a URL' that does not work either.
I do the below with the address and
I enter the URL of the location containing the Avatar image, it will be copied to this site.

Is this something to do with my members gallery as I can't access this either under the name of ant!

Would it be easier to start again with the name ANT? but can you keep my 3 stars the same ?

Sorry for giving you these problems!

ANT


----------



## KevinST

OK - now I'm confused :? 
When do you get the message "you are not authorised to view this page" I had assumed that it was when you pressed the link to your profile but if you are able to get to the page where you can upload your avatar then that's not correct.
One at a time... uploading from your PC; I assume you browse to the picture held on your local disk and then press submit. what then happens? what page are you taken to? Do you see a page that says "your profile has been updated" or are you taken back to your profile page? If back to the profile page then there should be an error message towards the top of that page.


----------



## DXN

I know you are busy
anychance od DXN instead od the dxn (looks odd after all this time)

Ta
andy


----------



## KevinST

DXN said:


> I know you are busy
> anychance od DXN instead od the dxn (looks odd after all this time)
> 
> Ta
> andy


done


----------



## ANT

Kev It goes back to the profile page! but no error just seems to download the pic very very quickly and nothing! My computer is a 3000 hz processor and I'm running XP pro.
ANT


----------



## KevinST

ANT said:


> Kev It goes back to the profile page!
> ANT


And at the top there will be an error message. Chances are it's complaining about the avatar being too big, either in bytes (limit is 25K) or size (limit is 110 pixles wide , 600 high).


----------



## ANT

The avatar is 8.00 KB (8,192 bytes)
ANT
no error appears tho


----------



## DXN

Much obliged KevST
Thanks



KevinST said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are busy
> anychance od DXN instead od the dxn (looks odd after all this time)
> 
> Ta
> andy
> 
> 
> 
> done
Click to expand...


----------



## KevinST

can you email the image to me pls and I'll see if I can upload it myself (kevinst @********.co.uk)


----------



## ANT

EMAIL SENT


----------



## KevinST

Image was oversized.
I've reduced it and you have an email...


----------



## ANT

Kev, Thanks so much. Sorry to have been such an idiot! :roll: 
Sorry to have wasted your time. Bad day all round until now.
Will buy you a beer when we meet one day.
Cheers
ANT


----------



## KevinST

LOL - no problem!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

And very nice pic it is too ANT - well worth the wait


----------



## ANT

Don't I Recognise You?
Thanks and also for the good wishes!!!  
Bet you can't wait for the V 6 :wink: 
ANT


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

ANT said:


> Bet you can't wait for the V 6 :wink:
> ANT


bet you're right :?


----------



## ANT

know it's off topic but what have you gone for?


----------

